# Gamer seeking game in Portland, OR



## Harp of Amanodel (Nov 11, 2004)

I just moved to portland, I don't know anyone, and am dying to play some d&d 3.0 or 3.5. I'm inexperienced with DMing but would be willing to take a crack at it. Drop me a line.


----------

